# A rare plant mystery



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

So I have this water plant for sale:









sale thread: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=137442

I had purchased the long val like plants as variegated amazon a few years ago. the leaves indeed resemble amazon, above ground. below surface in the water it looks like sag or val. This plant was listed as variegated amazon on tropica site years ago. and there used to be references to this. I believe in recent years botanists figured out what it is and thus the "variegated amazon" can't be found on the internet.

It is infact NOT an amazon but a sag. It's called

"Sagittaria graminea 'Crushed Ice'"

The above water form looks like this, and I had these when it was above ground:










The submerged leaves look like in my picture, or this:










You would not believe how much it mystified me and frustrated me that I couldn't find any reference to this friggin plant by its former name. It took exhaustive search looking for water plants bog plants etc. I was about to send tropica an email on this. then I redoubled my efforts and found the answer this morning.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hmmmm interesting


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

How large are the plants?
Where did you originally get them from?
And do you have any pics of them emersed or flowering?

Looks interesting, if it is infact a sagitaria, I would say it resembles Sagitaria Graminea instead of the Crushed Ice variant. I would recommend you plant that in some medium until you find a buyer, rosette plants won't take floating well, clean off the discarded leaves and brown roots, this will help - be a shame to lose it.

If you want a better chance at an ID, I'd take it to plantedtank, take some nicer photos with detailed descriptions and some Americans there might have had the plant before. Doesn't seem to be too available in Canada.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

the plants I have now are about 8"+ long. They used to be quite vigorous - so much so I had an under water grass forest literally. I used peat plates and dry sun baked earth below flourite bed. I believe my substrates are now exhausted of nutrients as I don't have the huge mess of plants anymore. 

I don't have pics of my flowering plants as that hard disk is now corrupted. they above water looks just like the pic I am showing here. You'll need good substrate and high light to get them there.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

this is a pic of the plain form of the above saggiteria when above water:


----------

